# BYE



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

on the defence of handler ( which i also train on my own 98% of time ) with the dog looking at ball , 
when you say BYE do you want your dog to go around you immediately to the side? or wait till you start moving ?

I have seen it both ways . not sure which is correct ?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm not with you. When I say "BYE" i am usually reluctantly leaving the party or being dragged away.

Please elucidate - at least for me :?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

If the decoy says BYE then the dog moves to the rear when you move.
If the decoy say au revoir then the dog moves when the decoy moves. ;-)
If you do a real Mondio DOH and not the pattern trained repetitive FR DOH then you have the dog maintain contact with your legs and circle keeping between you and the nearest decoy.
There can be multiple decoys in mondio and PSA?


----------

